

Ask HN: Feedback on restaurant menu website  - palidanx

I'm the founder of menutail.com and I am going out on Monday to pitch a website restaurant hosting to a local shaved snow place.<p>I've mocked up a sample client here:<p>https://www.menutail.com/public/site/4<p>With the original website being:<p>http://www.pepperedup.com/<p>The value proposition we are pitching is that the hosted website we have is mobile friendly and our menu tools make content editing easier.<p>If anyone on hn has any feedback or criticism, all   would be kindly accepted!<p>Our company website is http://www.menutail.com
======
ryduh
I'd definitely put a Sign Up button in your navigation area up top!

